# Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?​*
Da denkt man eigentlich, das heutige Gerät hält viel aus, kann mit fast allem um und sieht dann so ein Video:
[youtube1]BStkvFYVwPU[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BStkvFYVwPU

Hats euch auch schon mal so eine Rute zerbröselt beim Angeln?

Ich kenn das nur bei mir, wenn ich mich bei Hängern zu doof angestellt hatte.

Aber so wie es dem Kollegen da im Drill die Rute wegknackt, das ist mir noch nie passiert. 

Hat ers einfach übertrieben oder harte die Rute vorher schon nen "Schlag weg"?

Und sorry für die nervige Musik - ist halt kein Video von uns ;-)

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Und das ist ja erkennbar kein 3er-Fliegenrütchen....


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Eindeutig übertrieben. Wäre da was angeknackt gewesen, hätte es schon viel früher brechen müssen.
Eine Möglichkeit, die man (und nach einschlägiger Erfahrung auch ich) nicht ausschließen darf: ein Ringfuß hat sich in den Blank "gearbeitet" und dadurch den Bruch (vorzeitig) verursacht.


----------



## DHausW (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Moin, die Rute hatte kein Schlag weg ect.
Wo er sich mit dem hintern auf den Boden begibt und sitzt ergibt sich ein Winkel der bei jeder Rute zum Bruch führt .
Der Winkel zwischen Schnur und Blank wird unter Spannung zu schnell verkleinert! 
Wäre der Fisch weiter draussen gewsen und die Schnur hätte einen längeren weg ins Wasser gehabt wäre das hinsetzen kein Ding gewesen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Ich nochmal mit "aber":
Das ist ja aber kein empfindliches Rütchen...

Mit Chance sogar noch Glasfaser mit drin...

Meint ich wirklich, so kannste ne Rute so zerbröseln??

Wenn ich seh, wie die manchmal abspannen....


----------



## DHausW (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal mit "aber":
> Das ist ja aber kein empfindliches Rütchen...
> 
> Mit Chance sogar noch Glasfaser mit drin...
> ...




Der Winkel ist entscheident ;-) 


Hätte die Rute eine Macke gehabt wäre sie bei den ersten Fluchten schon gebrochen ............Dem Material kann man hier keinen Vorwurf machen!#h


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Ein Materialfehler ist nie auszuschließen.

Dennoch gibt es eben den bereits angesprochenen Winkel den meist keine Rute überlebt. Im Drill, mit vernünftig eingestellter Bremse sollte sowas eig. nicht passieren.

Mir ist in 27 Jahren nur EINE Rute gebrochen...und das weil ich beim auswerfen hinter mir hängen geblieben bin.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

So krass fand ich den Winkel aber gar nicht beim Bruch  - da war die Rute (in meinen Augen) vorher schon mehr belastet...

Aber da schein ich ja eher alleine mit zu stehen.....
;-(((((( 
(und das, wo ich doch so gerne recht hab.... ;-)))


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Ich tippe hier auch eindeutig auf den Winkel. Wenn man das im Video genau verfolgt ist der Moment des Bruchs der absolut spitzeste Winkel zwischen Schnur und Rute im ganzen Drillverlauf. Bis zu dem Moment bleibt der Angler immer schön unter den 90°, beim hinsetzen überschreitet er diese massiv und das bei Vollbelastung auf Nahdistanz. Wahrscheinlich geflochtene Schnur, also kein Puffer mehr vorhanden...und das ist dann eben die kleine Änderung die das Faß zum Überlaufen bzw. den Blank zum bersten bringt.


----------



## Purist (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Wenn man es in Zeitlupe ansieht, knickt da quasi ein komplettes Mittelteil raus. Sind da nur die Zapfenverbindungen gebrochen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Wenn ich da an meine uralte orangene Cormoran-Tele Bora aus Glasfaser denke - die Rute konnteste fast knoten;-))


----------



## DHausW (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*







Das war mal ein Test ........Wenn der Winkel im Roten-Bereich wäre müsste man bei Kopfschlägen immer mit dem ende rechnen!


----------



## racoon (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Eindeutig übertrieben - der Winkel war (vielleicht nur 1-2 Grad) zu steil. Kerzengerade nach oben geht noch, aber sobald man über diesen Punkt kommt knackt es. Passiert sehr oft beim Stippen mit Gummizug, wenn man der Fisch nur noch ein paar cm vom Kescher weg ist.


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Schwer zu erkennen, wo exakt der Blank bricht...
Auf jeden Fall dürfte ihm die Leistengegend ein wenig "ziehen"...


----------



## Seele (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Das Problem war er war völlig ausgepowert und konnte einfach nicht mehr. Also was mache ich, ich lehne mich mit dem ganzen Gewicht nach hinten. Soweit so gut, aber ich muss auch mal wieder Kurbeln. Hat er nicht gemacht und der Winkel zwischen Schnur und Rute ist viel zu klein geworden. Dadurch hat man auf dem Blank keine Zugbelastung (was Kohlefaser sehr gerne mag) sondern eine Druckbelastung (Kohlefaser hasst Druck). Was dann passiert könnt ihr ja sehr gut im Video sehen. 

 Deshalb immer schauen, Rute zwar noch oben, aber nie nach hinten halten im Drill.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Definitiv der Winkel, sonst hätte es die Rute schon vorher zerbröselt. 
 Das Problem war wohl, dass genau in dem Moment als er sich auf den Hosenboden setzte auch der nächste Kopf/Schwanz-Schlag kam. |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Jepp - da wars wohl der Winkel.
Ich hab noch eine wunderbare Situation im Angelladen vor Augen... Der "kompetente Fachverkäufer" wollte mir eine recht hochpreisige Meerforellenrute schmackhaft machen.
Um die wunderbare Aktion der Rute zu zeigen hat der werte Herr meine Rolle montiert, Schnur in die eine Hand, Rute in die andere - naja, den Rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Hinsetzen mit der Rute wäre ja noch gegangen, aber der Kerl legt sich ja auf den Rücken im Moment des Bruchs, dabei die Rute noch im Winkel über den Kopf.
Der Winkel ist Schuld am Rutenbruch und dies ist für fast alle Ruten tödlich!
Allerdings gibt es wirklich Ausnahmen, wie wahrscheinlich die von Thomas benannte Cormoran Rute, oder z.b. die Ugly Stick von Shakespeare, diese kann man wirklich fast verknoten.
Aber wer angelt mit sonem Mist?

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Man nehme eine 11m Kopfrute mit 0.3gr Pose...man fischt halt indem mein vorsichtig absetzt oder vorsichtige Unterhandwürfe/pendeln etc.vollübt, da es ja keine lang lang Rute ist, da diese zuhause steht und man aber lang lang fischen sollte da Schnelligkeit.....usw. zählt

Irgendwann völlig im Gedanken warum auch immer.....wirft man über Kopf und stellt fest das knallen da eben war nicht nen Ast.......Was lernt man daraus,werfe nie zu leichte Montagen mit Kopfruten über Kopf. 

Ansonsten ist mir im Drill noch keine gebrochen,wenn nur aus eigener Dummheit.

#h


----------



## Lorenz (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal mit "aber":
> Das ist ja aber kein empfindliches Rütchen...



Bei youtube kannst du auch hochwertige Meeresruten durch einen ungünstigen Winkel brechen sehen. Auch einteilige Jiggingruten. Mich täts nicht wundern, wenn selbst stärkstes Meeresgerät mit richtig hoher Wandstäkre (z.B. siehe unten) geschlachtet werden kann.


----------



## Santy (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Das Ab beschäftigt sich mal wieder mit den richtig guten Themen.
Ich empfehle auch den "habt ihr schon mal mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt"-Fred oder den "Wie hardcore seid ihr - geht ihr bei Regen angeln"-Fred.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Bremse kannte er aber auch nur vom Hören sagen oder ?:q


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Wenn ich den Fisch an Land zwingen will ist das einfach die Folge.
Etwas mehr Gefühl und eine richtige Bremseinstellung wäre besser gewesen und wie meine Vorschreiber meinten schexxx Winkel.
Habe in Norwegen mit etwas mehr Zeit an einer Rute mit 200 g WG aus 150 m einen 16,5 Kg Leng hochgeholt.
Alles nur eine Frage der Technik


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Man sieht es schon auf dem Startbild (erster Post von Thomas), starker Knick über'm Griff:
Die Rute hatte die Wahl über'm Griff oder höher am ~ 2. Ring von unten zu brechen. Auftretende zu spitze Winkel wie schon gesagt und ein zu steifes bzw. zu gerade bleibendes Handteil. Das "muss" dann irgendwo ab, wie oben schon beschrieben. 
Eine Rute die sich mehr durchgehend biegt und bei Extrembelastung bis durch die Griffsektion ist dagegen viel besser gefeit. Irgendwann ist jede Rute(nblank) am Ende und macht sich entweder krumm oder hält dagegen und knackt dann ab. 
Letztlich auch ein Designfehler, wenn man mit so einem "Rütchen" Giganten auf Maximalzug halten will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Hier auch noch ein dazu passendes Video, in kleinerem Fischmaßstab und genauer und dichter zu sehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSMV32cW3Bg

Enthalten ist ein dicker Rutenbau+Designfehler und Falscheinsatz durch den Anwender.


----------



## wilhelm (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Erstens hat der Angler seine Bremse immer weiter zugedreht,zweitens mit grober Gewalt versucht den Wels an Land zu zwingen und letztlich durch einen viel zu steilen Winkel letztendlich seine Rutte zerdeppert und den Fisch verloren der jetzt wahrscheinlich mit 50 Meter Schnur am Maul rumschwimmt.
Ausdrillen mit richtiger Bremseinstellung und Geduld wäre Zielführender gewesen.


----------



## thanatos (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

vor XJahren hat ein Alter mal zu mir gesagt " es kann nur einer ziehen der Fisch oder du ......."#6


----------



## macman (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> vor XJahren hat ein Alter mal zu mir gesagt " es kann nur einer ziehen der Fisch oder du ......."#6



Das wurde mir früher auch gesagt #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> vor XJahren hat ein Alter mal zu mir gesagt " es kann nur einer ziehen der Fisch oder du ......."#6


genau so sieht´s aus! #6


----------



## KxKx2 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Tja, wer bremst, ist im Vorteil:vik:
Im normalen Gebrauch kann man eigentlich keine Carbon-Glasfaserrute zerlegen:q Aber wer mit brachialer Gewalt den Fisch so drillt , als ob man mit einem Panzer Tauziehen veranstaltet, muß sich nicht wundern, das seine Rute bricht:m#q


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Vielleicht sollte dieser Sportsfreund im Video lieber auf Powerkiten umsteigen.


----------



## Shura (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein dazu passendes Video, in kleinerem Fischmaßstab und genauer und dichter zu sehen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSMV32cW3Bg
> 
> Enthalten ist ein dicker Rutenbau+Designfehler und Falscheinsatz durch den Anwender.



Schade um die schöne Aspire : ( So wie die Type damit umgeht, könnte man meinen, er hat bisher nur an nem Simulator geangelt D:

Edit und Topic:

Ich habe bisher eine Rute geschrottet, das war eine relativ günstige, drei Meter lange Carbon-Forellenrute von der DAM Baujahr um 2000 rum. Mir fiel nach dem 10ten Ansitz oder so Daheim beim putzen auf, dass sich das zweite Spitzensegment verformt hatte. Hab leicht dagegen gebogen, und knack wars ab. Warum, keine Ahnung. Wurde aber anstandslos repariert und danach hatte ich nie wieder Probleme damit~


----------



## ATRiot01 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Was war denn an der Bremse Falsch? Das ist kein Forellenangeln oder Brassenfeedern, das ist Wallerfischen, da wird keine Schnur gegeben wenn es nicht absolut sein muss, und das Gerät hätte eine *normale* Behandlung auch schadlos überstanden. Bei dem Winkel hätte auch eine locker eingestellte Bremse nichts mehr gerettet.
Und zu der Aspire: Das ist halt das Ergebnis wenn eine Rute im Handteil *nachgiebt*, die knickt am Windin Check ab, puntuelle Druckbelastung kann Kohlefaser mal so garnicht ab.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQuJUbAQJ58

Intressant was der damit alles anstellt bis sie bei Minute 10 erst wegen dem Harness wegknackt.

Selbst geschrottet habe ich schon einige Ruten, auch hochwertige Modelle, allerdings immer duch eigene Dummheit. Meist durch Vorschäden beim Transport, beim Hängerlösen gegen den Blank geknallte Bleiköppe oder Blinker oder ebend durch zu krasse Winkel (Ach den kleinen Fisch kann man doch auch mit der Rute raus heben....Rute etwas zu hoch genommen während der Fisch auf mich zuflog...zack da war die SS3 30cm kürzer...)...
Aus Fehlern lernt man und begeht sie (hoffentlich) nicht wider....


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was halten Angelruten aus - im Drill gebrochen?*

Ich kenne mich beim Wallern ja  nun nicht aus. Aber ich denke, drr Winkel ist das eine. Aber so wie die Rute immer wieder abtaucht, würde ich mal raten und sagen, das die Bremse auch total zu war. Nach dem Motto, von mir bekommst du nicht einen Meter schnur.  Und alles zusammen. Mir hat jedenfalls noch kein Fisch  ne Rute zerlegt.  Nuf einmal und da war ich selber schuld. Da habe ich ne siebener Stippe mit einem Kran verwechselt.


----------

